

Ask PG: Whom do you admire, look up to, think of as an idol, a mentor? - no-go-mojo

Hi again PG,<p>I apologize if you feel I bug you too much here. However, I couldn't help but wonder whom you looked up to when you were in college, when you were starting your company, when you were started investing, and now?<p>Majority of the hackers that I know, who know of you, think very, very highly of you. Which led me to wonder "Does PG have his PGs?"<p>Thanks.
======
pg
<http://paulgraham.com/heroes.html>

~~~
abbasmehdi
Another recurring theme seems to be that these people were not shooting for
their time's podium, they all seem to be going in a direction that none of
their peers were even considering, maybe because they were trying to please
themselves only and working for their own self defined standard. Or maybe this
could all be filed under honesty, because when you are desperately true to
your work you ignore what the rules are.

------
md1515
I've never met Sam, so I can't say anything about his personality or attitude,
but I am not impressed. PG is in a whole other league compared to Sam A, I'm
sorry.

------
_pius
<http://www.paulgraham.com/5founders.html>

------
bmelton
Since you brought it up, indirectly, what exactly IS the idea behind
registering for HN and repeatedly just asking Paul Graham stuff?

There's a whole lot more to this site, but every submission I see on your
(relatively new) profile is either asking HN or PG something.

~~~
no-go-mojo
Reading and commenting on what's posted, asking the community questions, and
asking PG questions is exactly why I signed up here.

What's a little annoying is: who the heck are you? ;)

~~~
bmelton
No one of consequence.

I'm a member of the community. I don't see how you'd be annoyed by a member of
the community asking you a question in response to the plethora of questions
you've already asked of the community.

No need to be haughty.

~~~
no-go-mojo
You didn't just ask me a question, you expressed distaste to me asking
questions, not cool. I'm just trying to learn and improve.

